# Best snorkel trip to Molokini



## beachlynn (Aug 7, 2013)

What is the best snorkel trip to Molokini? Best value for the experience. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2013)

I've only taken Quicksilver out of Maalaea, so don't have a comparison. We found it had good equipment, good narration of the whale watching, and good munchies.

Jim


----------



## Eagle7304 (Aug 8, 2013)

Personally, I would say that the snorkeling on Molokini is sub par. The trip to Molokini is fun and beautiful, but there was not a very good variety of fish. We have found the snorkeling in Kaanapali by the Westin to be excellent. But, our favorite snorkel site is Honolua Bay. Always fish, turtles and an occasional dolphin sighting. The coral is great on both sides of the bay. And the hike into the bay is wonderful!!!


----------



## daventrina (Aug 8, 2013)

Eagle7304 said:


> Personally, I would say that the snorkeling on Molokini is sub par.


Agree that there are better sites on Maui or Lanai. Molokini can be a good dive site ... snorkeling not so much.

Old Airport Beach
Black Rock
Wailia Beach
5 Caves

Skip Mile 14


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 8, 2013)

Eagle7304 said:


> Personally, I would say that the snorkeling on Molokini is sub par. The trip to Molokini is fun and beautiful, but there was not a very good variety of fish. We have found the snorkeling in Kaanapali by the Westin to be excellent. But, our favorite snorkel site is Honolua Bay. Always fish, turtles and an occasional dolphin sighting. The coral is great on both sides of the bay. And the hike into the bay is wonderful!!!



Molokini was a fun "been there, done that" dive. I completely agree about Honolua Bay -- just absolutely freakin' amazing.


But to answer the beachlynn's question, go with the Pacific Whale Foundation. Take their earliest trip. The earlier you go the better. If you can beat the rest of the snorkelers, you will see more marine life.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 11, 2013)

*Molokini Map*

An nice new map of Molokini
http://www.mauiinformationguide.com/molokini-snorkeling-map.php

Weve dove Reef's End around to Edge of the World (too rough to do the backside)


----------



## daventrina (Aug 11, 2013)

*A list of the top 10*

http://www.mauiinformationguide.com/where-to-snorkel-in-maui.php

We agree with most of these ... except that we would put #1 Molokini down in the bottom half/third somewhere below #5 Coral Garden

The good thing about #5 is that that site can be good when all of the others are blown out. We've done Coral Gardens from the beach once and probably not again. A nice dive, but a really long, LONG swim.

While #8 can be a nice early morning (before wind) dive, the other Turtle Town at Five Caves we like better.

#8 should be near the top ... whichever Turtle town is is that day  Swimming with a bunch of turtles is really cool.  Just so folks aren't really confused ... there are a dozen, maybe more,  places that are called Turtle Town.

NOTE: People paddeling around on paddle boards look a lot like a turtle (AKA shark bait) from the bottom.
If the Viz is bad ... be careful. IF THE TURTLES SEEM TO ALL SUDDENLY GO AWAY ... IT'S TIME TO GET OUT!

A little off topic ... related to #5 ... does anyone else think that they should paint the windmills to look like palm trees?


----------



## tompalm (Aug 13, 2013)

Agree with the above.  We saw more people than fish.  But, it was a fun trip to go out there.


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 14, 2013)

*Honolua Bay Question*

Help refresh my memory.  How far is it or how long does it take to walk down the jeep path to Hololua Bay from the road?  It's been a few years since we were there and we took the long (wrong) way thru a jungle to get to the Bay.  Next month we intend to do several days of shore diving and Honolua Bay is high on our list of locations.  Since we will carrying all of our dive gear we might have to make a couple of trips. I agree it is a great site.  In hundreds of dives in Hawaii, Mexico and Nor Cal, the biggest eel I've ever seen was on the right side of Honolua Bay while snorkeling.  It was out in the open for several minutes and I just followed it from above.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 14, 2013)

california-bighorn said:


> Help refresh my memory.  How far is it or how long does it take to walk down the jeep path to Hololua Bay from the road?...


If you can park close ... not very far... 5 min maybe. 

Our last couple of dives there, we parked around the corner as slaughterhouse...
There is usually more parking there.
Walked down the 196 stairs and then swam out to the point to start our dive.
The best diving was on the outer part of the reef.
We arrive back a the beach with enough air for a surf exit as it can build some if you don't get an early enough start.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 18, 2013)

We had a very bad experience at Molokini.  The weather was  clearly building and were in the water for only 10 minutes before the swell got too big and everyone was recalled. My wife had a tough time getting back to the boat and swallowed a lot of water. She was then ill for the rest of the trip as well as the next three weeks. 

We will stay away from Molokini.

PS  we loved Honolua Bay.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 18, 2013)

Our experience with Molokini wasn't that great either. We did our one and only boat ride to Molokini on our very first trip to Maui. that was 15 years ago on Pride of Maui. We love Honolua but winter is not a good time to go there. When we visited this past May to Honolua, we were surprised to see very murky water with debris floating near shore. Summer is very calm there with clear water. Best snorkeling on Maui...


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 19, 2013)

Everything I have read about Molokini agrees on this point: Go as early as you can. Daybreak, if possible. Afternoon trips often mean rough seas.


----------



## meatsss (Aug 20, 2013)

A few years ago I had one of those days when the current was heavily from the north and most groups canceled as the inside of Molokini was just too rough. Our guide took us around the backside, where divers normally go, and it was very calm that day. The sun was bright and you could see over 80 down. They had seen a whale shark the day before, but we had no such luck. But plenty of fish, and it was interesting to see which types were resting at various depths. 
I second the opinion on Honolua Bay. Did a kayak trip to there from Fleming beach and saw tons of turtles that trip.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 21, 2013)

IMG_4853 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 21, 2013)

I've gone to Molokini 4 times now, and I've had everything from a "10" to a "3."  As others have said, calm seas is a key factor.  I also think that going during off season is a plus because fewer legs in the water = more sea life. 

Honestly, IME, if the seas are calm and it's a sunny day, nothing can beat Molokini for visibility.  I'm talking 100 feet visibility.  We saw a shark, rays, tons of different fish, and a lot of coral and sea urchins, etc.  Heck, just being out on a boat on a glorious day can be worth the price of admission. 

Of course, if the seas are rough, then the experience is greatly dimished. But that's the case anywhere, including Honolua Bay.  

However, there are definite advantages of taking a boat out to snorkel.  Just getting in and out of Hawaiian waters from the beach can literally be a hair raising, and bottom lowering, experience. Imagine walking backward from the shoreline in flippers, being careful to avoid stepping on lava rocks and sea urchins, not to mention sudden 2 foot drops, then having to adjust your mask -- all while being systematically pounded by waves that can knock an adult man over.  Some days I amuse myself by sitting on the beach and watching snorkelers getting in and out of the water.  Seriously. 

A boat avoids all that.  You just jump into the water with all your flippers on, adjust your mask, and off you go.  And getting out is as easy as climbing a ladder.  If you have first time snorkelers, this is definitely the way to introduce them to snorkeling.  If you have young children, or mediocre swimmers, you have the added advantage of having certified lifeguards paddling around and/or a noodle to swim with.  I can't imagine they've had many drownings at Molokini, simply because there are usually 150 other people all looking down into the water.  

The other advantage of taking a boat is that they usually have multiple stops, including a "turtle town."  That can be lots of fun.   You usually see dolphins.  And, of course, if you go during whale season, you can see tons of breaching whales from your boat for no additional charge! 

As far as tour companies go, we've done PWF (Pacific Whale Foundation) a few times.  They're very reasonably priced.  If you join, you can get a discount and board first as well.  While they're heavy-handed on their environment message, they definitely take safety very seriously.   And because it launches from Ma'alea, which is the windiest harbor on Maui (it's in the valley in between two mountains), it can be a really fun, albeit really cold, trip in and out.  (Bring your jacket, even in mid-summer, cause you'll need it.)

Of course, PWF is also very crowded.  If I had experienced snorkelers, I'd probably opt for a more intimate boat, especially ones that can get you there before the crowds arrive.  Unlike PWF, which seems to have an agenda that they don't deviate from, a smaller boat can be more flexible, including pulling up anchor and moving to the backside of Molokini, should conditions deteriorate.


----------



## feckman (Aug 21, 2013)

We have snorkeled 4 times in Hawaii and have had no better time than at Molokini with Blue Water Rafting out of Kihei.  They use smaller boats which allows you access to the *backside* of the cone.  Truly an experience that puts our tiny existence on this planet in perspective.

I agree that earlier = better, and if you choose Blue Water Rafting, insist on a trip with Captain Dante if he's still there.  Quite a character, and you'll get more than your money's worth both on the trip and the boat ride.  Just hold on tight!


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 21, 2013)

If you have back issues, I wouldn't recommend Blue Water rafting.  They use inflatable zodiac boats, and when you hit the waves, you will bounce.  High.  Often.

Loads and loads of fun, but not for folks with with certain conditions, such as pregnancy and bad backs.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 21, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> If you have first time snorkelers, this is definitely the way to introduce them to snorkeling.



That is one good option... For first time snorkelers, before heading off a beach, a little training from one of the good local dive shops wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Conan (Aug 24, 2013)

Molokini - - we did it via Seafire Charters three days ago, on Tuesday of this week.  Luckily for us conditions were perfect. They use one of those motorized rafts, and inquired when we made the booking if anybody was pregnant, had recent surgery, or otherwise couldn't take the bumps.

But it was a calm day, they left from Kihei Small Boat Ramp at 7:15am to beat the winds and the competition, and we snorkeled both the front side and the back side of Molokini, saw many dolphins after leaving Molokini, and had a third stop to snorkel at what they call the Turtle Cleaning Station where fish attach themselves to the turtles' backs.

Luck is certainly a factor, but we highly recommend Seafire Charters.


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 24, 2013)

Conan, since the back side of Molokini drops off fairly steep, were you able to see much in the way of fish, eels and the rest?  The times I've been diving Molokini we never dove the backside due to the conditions (strong current). Will be in Maui 2 weeks from today.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 24, 2013)

beachlynn said:


> What is the best snorkel trip to Molokini? Best value for the experience. Thanks for the help.


 We are not snorkeling experts and it was our first trip to Maui but our kids went snorkeling to Molokini and they said it was the highlight of the trip. The trip and their HD camera/video snorkeling masks were all free (Yes, we did a timeshare tour but we were in Hawaii for 18 days and took three adult kids on the trip with us.) 



Passepartout said:


> I've only taken Quicksilver out of Maalaea, so don't have a comparison. We found it had good equipment, good narration of the whale watching, and good munchies.
> 
> Jim


 Our college age kids liked the Quicksilver trip too. They also loved the HD camera/video snorkeling masks. They had so much fun with them. 


Here are the pics.

http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/...AC6A27D-2302-00000352DF4DEA09_zps9dbe4f24.jpg

http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/...7A8EB9C-2302-00000352FF803460_zpsd2d3ff9c.jpg

http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/...F0DC3BB-2302-0000035327E1C44B_zps9942d629.jpg

Turtle
http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/...69514AC4-128-00000002B2C09D73_zpsc5f2b8bb.jpg


Quicksilver
http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/...6B18677B-128-0000000310B1A063_zpsfb02af63.jpg

http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/...5F191926-128-00000002F05F7720_zpsde63bd9b.jpg

My son messing around with the HD camera/video mask. 

http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/...9126D11F-128-0000000330DD9F6E_zpsd5b08dbc.jpg


----------



## Conan (Aug 26, 2013)

california-bighorn said:


> Conan, since the back side of Molokini drops off fairly steep, were you able to see much in the way of fish, eels and the rest?  The times I've been diving Molokini we never dove the backside due to the conditions (strong current). Will be in Maui 2 weeks from today.



There weren't hordes of fish front or back, but a nice selection. The back side had a moray eel (partially hidden in a vertical crack in the wall), butterfly fish, sergeant majors and more.

Best snorkeling so far is black rock at Kaanapali (swimming along the south side of the rock and out to the tip).  Lots of turtles, an eagle ray, hordes of (I think) angel fish, and many more. Not crowded with people either.  It's windy on the beach but the rock shelters the water.

Honolua was good but not great--go out on the right side where the tour boats anchor.  Edited to correct earlier statement: The left side of Kapalua was _not_ better (the directions in the Maui Revealed book are confusing--once you find the condo resort he mentions, go into their parking lot to find the beach access).

Some of our group isn't willing to snorkel in Makena because of a couple of shark attacks that happened this month, so down there we've been limited to the (better-than-expected) rocky area in front of Mani Kai about a half mile south of the Kihei small boat ramp.


----------



## workshy (Aug 26, 2013)

Did Molokini snorkel just this Friday from Frogman II. The only one we've done so far so no comparison. But crew was friendly and accommodating to our 5 year old. They were lots of kids on our boat and they have gear stocked for various age of kids. Left Maalaea harbor at 7:30 and we were about the 3rd boat in Molokini when we arrived. 5 or so more boats have docked (and have gotten crowded) when we left. Frogman parked right in the middle so it got crowded as the day wore on. I noticed that Four Winds parked on the E'ne Nue side where it was less crowded. No slide like Quicksilver but not as big (with as many people) as Pacific Whale. We thought it was a great value because kids 6 and under were free. Done and back to the harbor around 12:20. Weather was perfect on Friday so no problems whatsoever. 

Personally, I found better snorkeling at Honolua Bay. Not only was it free but more variety of fishes (plus a turtle or two when we were there on Saturday.)


----------

